# toen of dan?



## jonquiliser

Lopes said:


> Je gebruik van 'dan' in plaats van 'toen' is ook redelijk Vlaams geloof ik



Goeien avond!

Deze commentaar weet ik niet zeker of ik goed verstaan heb. Wat is het verschil hier tussen het Nederlands van Nederland en van België? Voorbeelden?

Dank je wel!


----------



## Lopes

jonquiliser said:


> Goeien avond!
> 
> Deze commentaar weet ik niet zeker of ik goed verstaan heb Ik weet niet zeker of ik dit commentaar goed heb begrepen. Wat is het verschil hier tussen het Nederlands van Nederland en van België? Voorbeelden?
> 
> Dank je wel!



Even het stukje waarin je 'dan' gebruikte: 



jonquiliser said:


> Ik had al vroeger aan Nederland gedacht, maar vond *dan* via een vrijwilligersnetwerk een project in België en bracht daar bijna een jaar door. -



In "Algemeen Beschaafd Nederlands" (de officiële vorm) gebruik je hier dus 'toen' in plaats van 'dan'.

Ik geloof dat 'dan' vooral in Vlaanderen voorkomt, maar het zou ook in het Zuiden van Nederland zo kunnen zijn. 
Ik ken de specifieke regels niet, misschien kan iemand anders je die vertellen. Anders zal ik zelf een poging wagen


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Lopes said:


> Ik ken de specifieke regels niet, misschien kan iemand anders je die vertellen. Anders zal ik zelf een poging wagen



Hier vind je een korte beschrijving. Volgens deze website verwijst dan naar de toekomst en toen naar het verleden.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

Dankje. Handige site!


----------



## HKK

En wat als je in Nederlands Nederlands de nadruk wil leggen op een volgorde in het verleden?

Kun je zeggen:
"Maar wat deed hij eerst?"
"Hij poetste éérst zijn tanden en dronk dán een cola."


----------



## Lopes

"Hij poetste éérst zijn tanden en toen dronk hij een cola". Die van jou klinkt voor mij toch vreemd. Als ik er over nadenk is het inderdaad zoals Frank zei, toen voor verleden en dan voor toekomst. 

Bij deze zin kan je trouwens het probleem vermijden met "Hij poetste éérst zijn tanden en dronk daarna een cola" 

Je kan het trouwens misschien horen aan de uitdrukking "Toen/Dan pas?!"
"Wanneer was je klaar?"
"Gisteren"
"Tóen pas?!"

En 
"Wanneer ben je klaar?"
"Morgen"
"Dán pas?!"


----------



## HKK

Wel, voor het verleden kan "toen" en "dan" allebei voor mij, dus waarschijnlijk is het echt iets Vlaams-Nederlands.

In sommige dialecten kun je zelfs zeggen:
"Ik heb over drie dagen mijn enkel verstuikt."
Om alle dubbelzinnigheid weg te werken: het gaat wel degelijk over het verleden


----------



## Lopes

Dat vind ik op z'n zachts gezegd toch hoogst merkwaardig


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Wel, voor het verleden kan "toen" en "dan" allebei voor mij, dus waarschijnlijk is het echt iets Vlaams-Nederlands.


Ja, blijkbaar, ik was er me ook niet van bewust. Nu ik weet dat jonquiliser's taalgebruik doorspekt zou moeten zijn van West-Vlaamse constructies , dacht ik even dat de oorsprong daar te vinden was. Ik gokte namelijk dat 'dan' daar wel eens zou kunnen samengevallen zijn met 'toen' in *ton(ne)*. Maar een korte check bij la mama weerlegde dat: net zoals jij, jonquiliser en mezelf zou ze *tonne* zowel in verleden als heden kunnen gebruiken (als *dan* dus), maar bij gevallen waarin ik wél 'toen' zou zeggen, zei ze steevast *als* (althans een vervoegde vorm daarvan, natuurlijk ).

Ik had het dus wel juist dat *toen* niet voorkomt in het West-Vlaams, maar het is niet samengevallen met *dan* (*ton(ne)*). Er bestaat wel degelijk een functioneel verschil, maar dan geuit in een oppositie *dan* - *als*. De gebruikswijze blijkt een pan-Vlaams gegeven te zijn. Misschien kan een Limburger alle twijfel wegnemen? 



Lopes said:


> Dankje. Handige site!


Inderdaad. Die gebruik ik heel geregeld (wat waarschijnlijk vooral veel zegt over mijn beheersing van Standaardnederlands ).


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> maar bij gevallen waarin ik wél 'toen' zou zeggen, zei ze steevast *als* (althans een vervoegde vorm daarvan, natuurlijk ).


 
Kan je daar een voorbeeld van geven? Ik kan me er namelijk geen enkele (realistische) voorstelling van maken..


----------



## jippie

Joannes said:


> Ik had het dus wel juist dat *toen* niet voorkomt in het West-Vlaams, maar het is niet samengevallen met *dan* (*ton(ne)*). Er bestaat wel degelijk een functioneel verschil, maar dan geuit in een oppositie *dan* - *als*. De gebruikswijze blijkt een pan-Vlaams gegeven te zijn. Misschien kan een Limburger alle twijfel wegnemen?


 
Ook in het Limburgs wordt 'toen' gebruikt voor verleden, en 'dan' voor de toekomst. Dus lijkt toch echt een Vlaams gebruik te zijn.
Bij de tegenstelling *dan-als* kan ik me ook niet veel voorstellen...Een voorbeeld?


----------



## HKK

Ik ben er niet zeker van, maar ik zou niet schrikken als een West-Vlaming zei:
"Ik zei het gisteren nog tegen mijn moeder, als ze in de stad was."

In cliché-West-Vlaams door een Brabander : "Ek zeij get over 't lotst nog tehen min moeder, als si in de stad woare"


----------



## Joannes

Dit was één van de testzinnen waarin ik zéker *toen* zou gebruiken en *dan* ongrammaticaal zou vinden:
Joannes: “Toen da'k nog ne kleine was, speelde ik veel me ottookes.”
La mama: “A'k nog e kind waor, speelde'k veel med ottotjes.”
Bavo Claes : “Toen ik nog een kind was, speelde ik veel met autootjes.”

Zoals je ziet: waar ik *toen da* zou zeggen (er zijn wel meer voegwoorden die in de dialecten een *dat* achter zich geplaatst krijgen), zegt zij *als*.

In Belgische dialecten worden ook wel meer woorden vervoegd. Wel, eigenlijk is het geen vervoeging, maar subjectenclise: gereduceerde persoonlijke voornaamwoorden worden achteraan het woord gekleefd. In het West-Vlaams gebeurt dit ook voor *dat*, *ja* en *nee*, en misschien voor nog enkele andere. In het Brabants wordt *dat* ook 'vervoegd' (*dak*, *dage*, *datem*, *dase*, *damme*, ...).

Waar ik *dan* zou zeggen, zei zij *tonne*:

Joannes: “IJ eed eerst een broek gekocht, en dan is em iet gon drinke.”
La mama: “Ie ed eest e broek ghekocht, en tonne istem etwa ghon drinkn.”
Bavo: “Hij heeft eerst een broek gekocht en is dan iets gaan drinken.”


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Ik ben er niet zeker van, maar ik zou niet schrikken als een West-Vlaming zei:
> "Ik zei het gisteren nog tegen mijn moeder, als ze in de stad was."
> 
> In cliché-West-Vlaams door een Brabander : "Ek zeij get over 't lotst nog tehen min moeder, als si in de stad woare"


Hehe . Mijn poging (waarvan ik me sterk maak dat die dichter in de buurt komt , al is het West-Vlaams ook geen monolithisch blok natuurlijk):
"Ken't ghestern nog tegen min moeder gezeit, asezie in de stad waor."


----------



## jippie

HKK said:


> Ik ben er niet zeker van, maar ik zou niet schrikken als een West-Vlaming zei:
> "Ik zei het gisteren nog tegen mijn moeder, als ze in de stad was."
> 
> In cliché-West-Vlaams door een Brabander : "Ek zeij get over 't lotst nog tehen min moeder, als si in de stad woare"


 
Ik ben de draad kwijt: hier kun je toch niet zeggen "Ik zei het gisteren nog tegen mijn moeder, dan ze in de stad was." Dat moet dan toch echt 'toen' zijn?  

En ik begin nu ook te twijfelen over het Limburgs, want je voorbeeldzin klinkt mij ook helemaal niet vreemd in de oren .

Ik ben misschien te lang weg, laten we wachten op andere Limburgers...


----------



## Joannes

Ja, dat is één van die zinnen waar het echt *toen* moet zijn. HKK's voorbeeld was dan ook (pseudo- ) West-Vlaams.


----------



## jonquiliser

Dacht niet dat het zo veel controverse zou creëren...! Maar 't is alles erg interessant, veel dank voor jullie commentaaren


----------



## Joannes

jonquiliser said:


> Dacht niet dat het zo veel controverse zou creëren...! Maar 't is alles allemaal erg interessant, veel dank voor jullie commenta(a)ren


Inderdaad, dit verschil was me nog nooit opgevallen.


Nederlanders, jullie gebruiken toch wel nog *dan* bij een gevolgtrekking in het verleden?

*Als hij niet was opgedaagd, dan hadden we de bus moeten nemen.*

(En los het nu niet gewoon op door die *dan* weg te laten ; natuurlijk gaat dat ook. Maar zouden jullie het kunnen zeggen mét *dan*? En zoniet, waarmee wel; niets? *toen*?! ...)


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Inderdaad, dit verschil was me nog nooit opgevallen.
> 
> 
> Nederlanders, jullie gebruiken toch wel nog *dan* bij een gevolgtrekking in het verleden?
> 
> *Als hij niet was opgedaagd, dan hadden we de bus moeten nemen.*
> 
> (En los het nu niet gewoon op door die *dan* weg te laten ; natuurlijk gaat dat ook. Maar zouden jullie het kunnen zeggen mét *dan*? En zoniet, waarmee wel; niets? *toen*?! ...)


 
In de spreektaal haal ik 'dan' meestal inderdaad weg  Als..dan.. is de officiele manier ja, wordt op school ook fout gerekend als je 'dan' weg laat. 

Overigens heb ik van "opgedaagd" nooit gehoord, we gebruiken "op komen dagen"


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Overigens heb ik van "opgedaagd" nooit gehoord, we gebruiken "op komen dagen"


Toen (nooit *dan* ) ik het schreef, dacht ik nog dat er opmerkingen op gingen komen.  Maar persoonlijk vind ik een woordvolgorde als "meestal inderdaad" toch ook maar aan de ongrammaticale kant. 

On topic: Als ik het goed begrepen heb, heeft *dan* volgende functies in noordelijk Nederlands: tijdsbepalingen in de toekomst, gevolgtrekkingen (soms) en vergelijkingen (neem ik aan -- of gebruiken jullie eerder frases als *groter als ik/mij* ?).

In Belgisch Nederlands: geordende tijdsbepalingen (toekomst/verleden), gevolgtrekkingen en vergelijkingen (hoewel heel vaak *als*).


----------

